# Looking for some expats playmates in Koh Samui



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

Our family has just moved to Koh Samui for 3 months & we have rented a house In the Ban po area & would love to meet some new play mates.
My Children are 2, 5 & 8 years, & were from New Zealand originally so speak English & would like to meet up for some playmates & explore the kid friendly areas of the island
Send me a email to [email protected]


----------

